# Pedals cutting signal on amp?



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Strange thing happened today, playing with my plexi clone i decided to plug in my pedals. I have a one spot attached to a boss power supply. It sonly feeding three pedals.. however, when i plug them in and turn on the amp...no sound. I plug in straight, no problems. So i think maybe the power supply is fried? (even though the leds on the pedals indicate power) Well i tried a pedal that I know has a battery and same thing. It friggin acts like a standby switch or something??? very odd. Can't be the amp .. or can it? Very odd indeed. Possibly a fluke. I might go back later and give it a go but i found this very strange.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

still happening, i haven't a clue what is up with this..


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Check your cables. I had the same thing happen to me on my pedalboard. It turned out to be one bad patch cable.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi friends, 

someone please revoke my license to rock.. in addition to one questionable cable, I also had my signal chain plugged in wrong.. output /input on pedals backwards. Starts with one and then as you strip them away you still are not in the right jack...my bad! I woke up and looked at it and said "WTF, you are an idiot!"


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Ha! That's hilarious man. The trouble I find I have with late night trouble shooting is little things like this. Where I hit a wall and can't think through it because exhaustion has over taken my brain.


----------

